# Tempers you would like to meet irl



## mashers (Jun 5, 2016)

I thought this could be a fun topic. Who would you like to meet from the temp irl and why? Here are the ones I can think of so far.

@ihaveamac and @Sonic Angel Knight - for some geeky coding fun and to get to know each other better
@VinsCool  - because he's a nice guy who I think would be a great friend irl and fun to be around
@FAST6191 - for high brow, deep and meaningful conversations about science, politics, philosophy and such
Any of the mods to thank them personally for their hard work on this site

Post yours, but remember this isn't EOF... It's a way of getting to know each other better


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2016)

I already know @MarcusD in person.
I'd like to meet @VinsCool, @Voxel Studios and @TheKingy34, because they seem nice guys.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 5, 2016)

Me?.....
@VinsCool because is a nice guy
@CosmoCortney because we have texted me and seems like a very nice girl :3
@Filo97 only for curiosity 
@Voxel Studios for curiosity
@A_Random_Guy because is a nice guy
@BurningDesire @jDSX for curiosity 
@Cherry Pie Curiosity


----------



## mashers (Jun 5, 2016)

One more from me:
@BurningDesire for Mac and Xcode geek fun and getting to know each other


----------



## Filo97 (Jun 5, 2016)

@Marty2003 
@smealum 
@NWPlayer123 
@Marionumber1
@Somebodyelsethatiforgottedtonamebutiwilleditthispostsoon


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 5, 2016)

Filo97 said:


> @Marty2003
> @smealum
> @NWPlayer123
> @Marionumber1
> @Somebodyelsethatiforgottedtonamebutiwilleditthispostsoon


You haven't tagged some users


----------



## Filo97 (Jun 5, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> You haven't tagged some users





Filo97 said:


> @Marty2003
> @smealum


WHY THE TAGS DON?T WANT TO BE FIXED!?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Filo97 said:


> WHY THE TAGS DON?T WANT TO BE FIXED!?


w-what?!why sometimes they are working sometimes they are broken...


----------



## mashers (Jun 5, 2016)

Try deleting all the text from the post and typing them in again.


----------



## Filo97 (Jun 5, 2016)

mashers said:


> Try deleting all the text from the post and typing them in again.


that is what i did! only nwplayer got fixed!


----------



## mashers (Jun 5, 2016)

Filo97 said:


> that is what i did! only nwplayer got fixed!


Did it bring up the little popup menu showing the users as you typed it?


----------



## Filo97 (Jun 5, 2016)

mashers said:


> Did it bring up the little popup menu showing the users as you typed it?


yes, i always clicked that little menu


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

I think i'd like to meet @Tomato Hentai and @BurningDesire if i am going to meet anyone. they are both nice people, and i kinda know them a bit


----------



## Sono (Jun 5, 2016)

I would meet @smileyhead more often to play some local multiplayer games 

But otherwise, I would like to meet @VinsCool and @ihaveamac at least once to know them better as a person 

...and probably @Voxel Studios and @SomeGamer


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> I would meet @smileyhead more often to play some local multiplayer games


That would be awesome! 
It's a shame we live so far apart from each other. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Maybe we could meet sometime in the summer break?


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 5, 2016)

I once nearly met @riyaz when we went to the same showing of deadpool... so you know counts?


----------



## Ridge (Jun 5, 2016)

Since I haven't been around as long as most people I think a general temper meet-up would be nice, since so many of you seem like nice people irl. Although it would be hard to do, I'm aware, since we're from so many different places.
Well actually, there is @TwistedZeon that I added on Steam and talk to now and then, they're so nice~


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Jun 5, 2016)

@ranp31 for being a nice guy

@Wolfvak for being an awesome dev for me


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2016)

I definitely would like to meet @Jwiz33, @BurningDesire, @Tomato Hentai, and @Bubsy Bobcat IRL since we are all close friends!


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Because I excessively use emoticons, that doesn't mean I'm a rapist
> 
> 
> Sent from my compactable Personal Computer using Tap-a-Firefox Developer Edition


I was joking, son. Here are the people I would love () to meet irl:
@TeamScriptKiddies 
@p1ngpong 
@FAST6191 
@BurningDesire 
@Touko White 
@GalladeGuy (Forever tagged)
@funnystory (Just to make fun of him for being banned )
@Margen67 (just to say I miss him xD)
-5 hours-
and finally @smealum


----------



## chaosrunner (Jun 5, 2016)

@Tomato Hentai  because we can talk about hentai ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd love to meet @BurningDesire @Tomato Hentai @Voxel Studios @Margen67 @VinsCool @DinohScene @Cherry Pie @ihaveamac @A_Random_Guy and @mgrev irl.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2016)

I would like to meet @ihaveamac and most of the people who replied here.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 5, 2016)

@Voxel Studios , @mgrev , @Tomato Hentai , @jDSX , @GotKrypto67

Since they're all really nice people and close friends!
Edit let's add in:

@Stewie1.0 @Jinnial

For the same reason!

@mashers cuz he seems like cool dude

@DarkEater38 the coolest and nicest person I've met on the Internet with no previous intentions of meeting.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

No one wants to meet me 



Luglige said:


> No one wants to meet me


I am cancer so I'm not surprised


----------



## Kinqdra (Jun 5, 2016)

@p1ngpong so that we could play tennis


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2016)

@VinsCool - I've known you for quite a while~
@Bubsy Bobcat - Lets draw shota together ;D
@raulpica - More 360 talk yo~
@Vulpes Abnocto - I've always looked up to you VA.
@mthrnite - Same with VA, I'd love to chatter up~
@Sicklyboy - Lets drink ;D
@Bortz - I known you for so long, can always talk to you c:
@Clarky - You've done a lot for me, least I could do is buy you a pizza and have a laugh with it~
@Flame  - cus <З
@Langin  - we already met ;D
@Crystal the Glaceon - We're bro n sis <З
@migles - we kinda planned this as a joke some years ago.
@Yepi69 - for being a nice talk to~
@GamerzHell9137 - How the hell did we grew so close xd
@Aether Lion - lets be sexy together~
@Brian117 - You don't deserve the hate n we haven't spoken in idk how long ;C
@CosmoCortney - haven't we discussed this some years ago already? xd
@DeadlyFoez - You're an inspiration to me!
@Devin - Man man we haven't spoken in a while
@haflore - When are you coming online again :c
@Yumi - We been talking forever c:

And a whole lot more.
Besides, people know themselves if I want to meet them~


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 5, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> @Bubsy Bobcat - Lets draw shota together ;D


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 5, 2016)

inb4 everybody tags the 5 girls who use GBATemp


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 5, 2016)

mashers said:


> I thought this could be a fun topic. Who would you like to meet from the temp irl and why? Here are the ones I can think of so far.
> 
> @ihaveamac and @Sonic Angel Knight - for some geeky coding fun and to get to know each other better
> @VinsCool  - because he's a nice guy who I think would be a great friend irl and fun to be around
> ...


I know absolutly nothing of the code you speak of. 

@BurningDesire  I got to know what kind of desires are burning over there


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

NO ONE HAS SAID THEY WANT TO MEET ME AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I'll do one more:
@mashers 
He's chill and hot xD


----------



## darcangel (Jun 5, 2016)

Me? Send PM..... \O/  Lol


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 5, 2016)

To be honest, I'd be down to meet most anyone. Mostly the regs I talk to and @Bortz. 

Fur real though, if you're in or around Michigan, I'm down. Haha


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

MajinCubyan said:


> To be honest, I'd be down to meet most anyone. Mostly the regs I talk to and @Bortz.
> 
> Fur real though, if you're in or around Michigan, I'm down. Haha


I now know your state of where you live. Now I just need to read all your previous posts and can find other details of your location and narrow you down to a town. Please don't give out your location xD


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 5, 2016)

Luglige said:


> I now know your state of where you live. Now I just need to read all your previous posts and can find other details of your location and narrow you down to a town. Please don't give out your location xD



Haha well, luckily for me I have my conceal and carry permit.  Just in case. Haha


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

MajinCubyan said:


> Haha well, luckily for me I have my conceal and carry permit.  Just in case. Haha


No gun can save someone from the unknown.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 5, 2016)

Luglige said:


> No gun can save someone from the unknown.



Truth. Haha. Well, if you do find me, I'll pour ya a nice glass a bourbon. C:


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

MajinCubyan said:


> Truth. Haha. Well, if you do find me, I'll pour ya a nice glass a bourbon. C:


xD


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd be willing to meet @ComeTurismO, @CIAwesome526, @Tomato Hentai, @Voxel Studios,@VinsCool,@DinohScene, @ihaveamac, @Bubsy Bobcat, @nxwing, and @Marty2003 for curiosity ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jun 5, 2016)

@Thomas12345


----------



## wormdood (Jun 5, 2016)

ok so i know no one really cares who i want to meet (shit no one wants to meet me) . . . but why the fuck not add my two cents? 
so here we go
@Bortz  (because i quite often agree with his point of view)
@smealum (i have so many questions lined up he would driven insane and sadly die . . . sorry 3ds community)
@samiam144 (i would like to thank him in person for taking the time to un-3ds-noob me)
@Voxel Studios (i have seen so many of his post that his avatar image appears in my head whenever i think of gbatemp)
@Margarine67 (honestly& and oddly i imaging having really good conversation . . . even when in disagreement)
@VinsCool (he's cool duh  . . . at least his name says he is)
@Quantumcat  (i feel like i *know* that "cat"  . . . in reality im clueless)
@mashers (you have shared so much of yourself & your life with gbatemp i feel like i already live around the corner from you so i feel weird visualizing you as a large monkey and/or banana cake . . . lol)
@ihaveamac ( . . . just seems like a good person to chill with)

btw i feel like this thread maybe just . . . the single greatest source of quote-signatures on gbatemp


----------



## nxwing (Jun 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'd be willing to meet @ComeTurismO, @CIAwesome526, @Tomato Hentai, @Voxel Studios,@VinsCool,@DinohScene, @ihaveamac, @Bubsy Bobcat, and @Marty2003 for curiosity ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I can't believe you forgot me, Sam.

I'd want to meet @Psionic Roshambo, I want to meet the person that lurks the shoutbox. Also because his some part of his username sounds like my nickname.

Will ad more later.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 5, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I can't believe you forgot me, Sam.
> 
> I'd want to meet @Psionic Roshambo, I want to meet the person that lurks the shoutbox. Also because his some part of his username sounds like my nickname.
> 
> Will ad more later.


I'd want to meet you, Roshan. I hardly slept


----------



## Touko White (Jun 5, 2016)

@Luglige You seem an interesting person, I'd like to meet you ^^

Other people:

@Snowdori (you're cool)
@Tomato Hentai (awesome)
@AidanLumina (obviously though because I'd probably meet the other Luminas in the process)
@hayhayhay (you're pretty understanding)
@Hungry Friend (again, a nice person)
@Jackus (Especially you)
@Bubsy Bobcat (would be funny)

Theres quite a few others I'd like to list.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

Touko White said:


> @Luglige You seem an interesting person, I'd like to meet you ^^
> 
> Other people:
> 
> ...


FINALLY!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 5, 2016)

I only been here a week, dunno why i am tagged here. But that @Quantumcat Looks smart with those glasses on, i wonder what it sounds like when it talks.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I only been here a week, dunno why i am tagged here. But that @Quantumcat Looks smart with those glasses on, i wonder what it sounds like when it talks.


You're a cool user, I guess, and very friendly, I was going to tag you ^^


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 5, 2016)

I forgot @Jackus


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I forgot @Jackus


Isn't he gone tho? :~:


----------



## Ricken (Jun 5, 2016)

Essentially everyone who has replied here 
You really get to know people in 5 months, 13 days


----------



## dradonhunter11 (Jun 5, 2016)

There is a lot I think I can list but I'll go with the principal:
@VinsCool because he is a nice guy!
@nooby89 We talked so much
@Traiver @derpy78 @Rayzark @TheGreek Boy because well, my pokemon rom hack dev team


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 5, 2016)

Luglige said:


> FINALLY!


I feel ya.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 5, 2016)

All the staff? Not gonna tag everyone but yeah


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 5, 2016)

none of you


----------



## Ricken (Jun 5, 2016)

mech said:


> none of you





Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Was that necessary?


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok we're getting offtopic tho. 
I would like to meet @jDSX


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 5, 2016)

Also @NikolaMiljevic


----------



## Touko White (Jun 5, 2016)

If @Cherry Pie was drunk in the pub then maybe just because of the humour

also maybe Margen so I can rant


----------



## mashers (Jun 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I know absolutly nothing of the code you speak of.


Oh sorry, I thought you were a coder too. Well, I'd still like to meet you 



Luglige said:


> NO ONE HAS SAID THEY WANT TO MEET ME AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> I'll do one more:
> @mashers
> He's chill and hot xD


Ok, but I am spoken for you know 



wormdood said:


> @mashers (you have shared so much of yourself & your life with gbatemp i feel like i already live around the corner from you so i feel weird visualizing you as a large monkey and/or banana cake . . . lol)


Thanks mate, I really appreciate that. Oh and there are photos of me in this thread and this thread if you want to see what I really look like (unfortunately I'm not actually a gorilla )


----------



## JustAKirby (Jun 5, 2016)

@Bortz because i wanna meet spiderman
And @Tomato Hentai because she seems like a fun person


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

mashers said:


> Ok, but I am spoken for you know


Ik xD


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 5, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> @Bortz because i wanna meet spiderman
> And @Tomato Hentai because he seems like a fun person


Tomato Hentai is female.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Tomato Hentai is female.


Or is it?


----------



## frogboy (Jun 5, 2016)

veho.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd like to meet @bushing (rip  ), @marcan_troll  as they are amazing <3, @Margen69  (he's back lul) just for the lolz and then I can write a blog post about the meetup which he can "like" and then like spam every single comment on it XD, @Luglige and pretty much most of you here lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Luglige said:


> Or is it?


 I'm pretty sure tomato's are genderless, we need bill bye the science guy to find out!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 5, 2016)

mashers said:


> Oh sorry, I thought you were a coder too. Well, I'd still like to meet you



I guss so, but unless is a game genie code, gameshark code, action replay code, code breaker, or something like that, then i can manage.

I dunno why, but every time i think of game genie, it reminds me of Jafar from alladin.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 5, 2016)

>When nobody likes you and nobody wants to meet you even on GBAtemp
R.I.P.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> >When nobody likes you and nobody wants to meet you even on GBAtemp
> R.I.P.


Who can say where the road goes, where the...


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 5, 2016)

But I would like to meet @Cyan
He seems like a really cool guy!
And @DinohScene 



Luglige said:


> Who can say where the road goes, where the...


Day flows....
Only time...


----------



## Exavold (Jun 5, 2016)

@ihaveamac Cute.
@VinsCool Cute.
@Boured Sexy.
@Bortz Spiderman.
@DinohScene 

And more...​


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 5, 2016)

Exavold said:


> @ihaveamac Cute.
> @VinsCool Cute.
> @Boured Sexy.
> @Bortz Spiderman.
> ...


What about me?


----------



## Exavold (Jun 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> What about me?


We already met , hun


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> What about me?


Hope you have cherry pie as a incentive to meet you.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 5, 2016)

@DinohScene Really cool dude, we've talked a bit and really liked him 
@Cyan Nice dude too, much more mature than me and could probably give me some advice about life and stuff
@Ruby Gloom We talked and I think you're cool xD I was a bit of a jerk buuut, things are cool now.

In reality I wanna meet everyone here, maybe a huge GBATemp meet-up one day? xD 
I didn't really talk to everyone in here, but I've been stalking a bunch of users ( evil laugh ) and you people are nice.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Touko White said:


> @Luglige You seem an interesting person, I'd like to meet you ^^
> 
> Other people:
> 
> ...


me?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> Tomato Hentai is female.


he is not.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 5, 2016)

mgrev said:


> he is not.


I know for a fact she is.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I know for a fact she is.


GO ASK HIM RITE NAO !!!111!1!11!!


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Also @NikolaMiljevic


Ayyy, maybe someday


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Also, maybe @Bubsy Bobcat


----------



## Dayfid (Jun 5, 2016)

@smealum because dad.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 5, 2016)

Let's see...

@VinsCool
@Cherry Pie
@ComeTurismO
@Sicklyboy
@Bortz
@DinohScene
@ihaveamac
@Favna
@BurningDesire
@nxwing

That should be it xD


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2016)

prob all the mods and the people i follow here xD


----------



## spoonm (Jun 5, 2016)

Anyone goes. There aren't that many people I've talked to, here. @ihaveamac is one of them, but there's no particular reason for wanting to meet up.

The one concern I have is what we'd do. I once went to this StreetPass meetup in my hometown and including me, there were 4 people there.
One was a really old guy who only showed up for the streetpass tags, said "bye" and went on his way.
One was a really young kid(looked 8 years old) who went with his mom. We played for a bit and he left.
The other two were me and a classmate. I believe we were 15 or 16 at the time.

T'was pretty awkward.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> @DinohScene Really cool dude, we've talked a bit and really liked him
> @Cyan Nice dude too, much more mature than me and could probably give me some advice about life and stuff
> @Ruby Gloom We talked and I think you're cool xD I was a bit of a jerk buuut, things are cool now.
> 
> ...



We should talk more~



NikolaMiljevic said:


> Let's see...
> 
> @VinsCool
> @Cherry Pie
> ...



I completely forgot to follow you, pls forgive me ;-;


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2016)

I did not expect to be tagged here so much honestly


----------



## migles (Jun 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I did not expect to be tagged here so much honestly


lie to me... please.. lie more...


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I did not expect to be tagged here so much honestly


i was only tagged by @BurningDesire lol


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i was only tagged by @BurningDesire lol


Sorry. @mgrev


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Sorry. @mgrev


oh ok. Why if i may ask? (not asking in a negative way. i just want to know what value people find in me)


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

mgrev said:


> oh ok. Why if i may ask? (not asking in a negative way. i just want to know what value people find in me)


I wanna know how you hid under @Tomato Hentai 's stairs without waking her up.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Luglige said:


> I wanna know how you hid under @Tomato Hentai 's stairs without waking her up.


he invited me after vinesauce joel nuked norway


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

mgrev said:


> he invited me after vinesauce joel nuked norway


Dangit, I wanna hear your voice (That tottally doesn't sound rapist like)


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I guss so, but unless is a game genie code, gameshark code, action replay code, code breaker, or something like that, then i can manage.
> 
> I dunno why, but every time i think of game genie, it reminds me of Jafar from alladin.




I remember these ads in comic books when I was a kid! Ah the memories!


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Dangit, I wanna hear your voice (That tottally doesn't sound rapist like)


i might actually post something to my twatter if i have the courage


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd like to meet me, but then again, I sound like an opinionated, confrontational kinda guy...
...whatever, I'd still hit it. >;D


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2016)

I've always wanted to see myself.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> I've always wanted to see myself.


I wish I could see yourself as well.


----------



## JustAKirby (Jun 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Tomato Hentai is female.


As far as you know, you don't know what they're packing


----------



## Kingy (Jun 5, 2016)

Well, here it goes.
@smileyhead 
@ihaveamac 
@VinsCool 
@hobbledehoy899 
@mashers 
@TheKingy34
@smealum 
Margen67
@BurningDesire 
And more...


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 5, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> We should talk more~



Ye, we should~


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 5, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> @hobbledehoy899


mmm whatcha smea ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2016)

Forgot to mention @TeamScriptKiddies 
Double date sometime? xd


----------



## migles (Jun 5, 2016)

@the_randomizer after seen him around here, i am curious about how he is in real life.. since he has lots of ups and downs at here in gbatemp
@Vulpes Abnocto he consider to be my friend, so why not be friends in real life?
i don't need to meet @VinsCool cuz i already know how he looks like... and he is too normal person\dude making it a boring person to meet (no offence)
of course i would like to meet @DinohScene to see for myself how freak he really is :lenny face:
@FAST6191 there was a thread that i created called "junk in your table" or something like that.. after he posted a picture of his stuff, i would love to see how many tools and etc he got in his house, kinda get me curious what we can find in there
@p1ngpong because i have a masochist side...
@ComeTurismO i wanted to force him play turismo racing games with me just to make fun of him lelelel
@Jayro IIRC you are medicat creator? would like some classes about how to custom\build an OS
@ihaveamac so he wouldn't have a mac anymore 

i am thinking i am forgetting loads of people, i may edit this to add more people
HO RIGHT: @cammy girl, wtf is her\his name now, @Touko White i wanna punch you in the face for changing names a really lot of times..
@DarkFlare69 i wanna see the wii u hax he had... i am not sure if he still has it or what happened, but would like to chat with him in real life

@Margen67
and a few other famous banned tempers that i forgot the names.. just so you know.. would like to chat about what was going on


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 6, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> @DinohScene Really cool dude, we've talked a bit and really liked him
> @Cyan Nice dude too, much more mature than me and could probably give me some advice about life and stuff
> @Ruby Gloom We talked and I think you're cool xD I was a bit of a jerk buuut, things are cool now.
> 
> ...



I been stalked?


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 6, 2016)

I want to meet @%allmods% so I can ******* **** in the **** with a ******** ***.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 6, 2016)

migles said:


> @ihaveamac so he wouldn't have a mac anymore


you know this won't happen, right


----------



## kongsnutz (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone that's left me hate messages on my wall.... :|


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jun 6, 2016)

That sexy ass @VoxelStudios
Whos lerking through the thread looking for there names/


----------



## migles (Jun 6, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> you know this won't happen, right


i will bring the mac overseas back at my house, the ninja means i stole it, what you gonna do? abuse the fact that i forgot to disconnect iclound and steal my nudes?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 6, 2016)

migles said:


> i will bring the mac overseas back at my house, the ninja means i stole it, what you gonna do? abuse the fact that i forgot to disconnect iclound and steal my nudes?


i'll probably just come over and take it back, then take your computer because windows is bad


----------



## migles (Jun 6, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> i'll probably just come over and take it back, then take your computer because windows is bad


i am in aurope you twat, you really gonna spend a ticket and hotel to get your mac back?
ho right.. plane tickets, passports, hotel, rental car all togheter are less expensive than a new whole mac.. i lost


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 6, 2016)

migles said:


> i am in aurope you twat, you really gonna spend a ticket and hotel to get your mac back?
> ho right.. plane tickets, passports, hotel, rental car all togheter are less expensive than a new whole mac.. i lost


same to you, how are you going to come over here to take my computer


----------



## migles (Jun 6, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> same to you, how are you going to come over here to take my computer


cuz according to this thread i would met you in real life...
the thread doesn't say or ask details how i would meet you..


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2016)

Teleportation should be a thing.


----------



## migles (Jun 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Teleportation should be a thing.


i don't want people to randomly teleport into my sister taking a bath


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2016)

migles said:


> i don't want people to randomly teleport into my sister taking a bath


Or yourself taking a bath, that would be even weirder.

Imagine 3 random tempers popping in while you are naked in your relaxing bath, and then they join you.

Sorry, I have a very dirty mind, that's not what I meant...


----------



## migles (Jun 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Or yourself taking a bath, that would be even weirder.
> 
> Imagine 3 random tempers popping in while you are naked in your relaxing bath, and then they join you.
> 
> Sorry, I have a very dirty mind, that's not what I meant...


i am really scared of @DinohScene now... he could teleport directly in a way that is dick is inside people when he appears... (or since he is a bottom, with his ass surrounding mah dick)

teleport rape would be a thing...


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2016)

migles said:


> i am really scared of @DinohScene now... he could teleport directly in a way that is dick is inside people when he appears... (or since he is a bottom, with his ass surrounding mah dick)
> 
> teleport rape would be a thing...


That surely give ideas for some short stories.


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 6, 2016)

obviously @smealum, @Plailect , and that guy who made ntr


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

@Snowdori: fellow AkaiRiot admirer and CM user
@Cherry Pie: I've already sent a friend to mett him. Gonna send another one next year.
@TotalInsanity4: Cool dude, good with music
@ihaveamac: Very cool person. Has one of the cutest avatars and helpful
@VinsCool: I don't really need to explain why, right?
@BurningDesire: I swear to god I've seen him before
@migles: I still remember this dude back when I registered. Still remember when he had this Fluttershy avatar. Cool dude. Has a hot sister as well 
@NikolaMiljevic: I still remember his "100th" post xD
@DinohScene: Cool person. Helpful member and has cool headphones as well.
@Crystal the Glaceon: Linux master. Helful member. Need I say more?
@ComeTurismO: Very cool dude and fellow VinsClone back in the day
@2Hack: Spam?Spam?Spam?Spam?Spam?Spam?Spam?Spam?Spam?Spam? Fellow VinsClone back in the day as well.
@the_randomizer: I wanna pet his foxes 
@Vulpes Abnocto: Cool former staff member
@Bortz: Spider-Man. Made my sig. He lives in Pennsylvania, right?
@p1ngpong: I wanna talk to Mr. p1ng one on one. I wanna learn how he became a staff member. 
@Any staff member: 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Margen67: Wanna share my "legal" stuff with him


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 6, 2016)

nxwing said:


> @Snowdori: fellow AkaiRiot admirer and CM user
> @Cherry Pie: I've already sent a friend to mett him. Gonna send another one next year.
> @TotalInsanity4: Cool dude, good with music
> @ihaveamac: Very cool person. Has one of the cutest avatars and helpful
> ...


You'd be disappointed


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 6, 2016)

@p1ngpong So I can give him a swift one to the nads :^)


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 6, 2016)

migles said:


> i am really scared of @DinohScene now... he could teleport directly in a way that is dick is inside people when he appears... (or since he is a bottom, with his ass surrounding mah dick)
> 
> teleport rape would be a thing...



Pfff.
You'd like to stick yer dick inside me~


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

@migles grow thick chest hair. It should help


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 6, 2016)

@Vengenceonu                                                                       - It's not likely anyone will tag me so let me do it myself (forever alone...)
@p1ngpongs cat                                                                     - The real brains behind gbatemp. I'll settle for @p1ngpong if I can't talk to him directly.
@Rydian                                                                               - He answered your question no matter how retarted it was.
@ Anyone who has ever necro'd a thread older than 6 months       - WTF is wrong with you!
@GovanifY                                                                            - 100% sure he still uses the forum under a different name.
@Cyan                                                                                 - The Sober Designated driver of Gbatemp. (This message by Vengenceonu has been removed from public view by Cyan, Today at 9:00 PM, Reason: too much fun.)
@DinohScene                                                                        - Replaces every instance of "I" with "me", makes me think he's a pirate.
@Xuphor                                                                                - I forgot his/her real tag but the chaos you caused was the best.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

Vengenceonu said:


> @Vengenceonu                                                                       - It's not likely anyone will tag me so let me do it myself (forever alone...)
> @p1ngpongs cat                                                                     - The real brains behind gbatemp. I'll settle for @p1ngpong if I can't talk to him directly.
> @Rydian                                                                               - He answered your question no matter how retarted it was.
> @ Anyone who has ever necro'd a thread older than 6 months       - WTF is wrong with you!
> ...


@Xuphor, correct? That was the biggest shitstorm I've seen so far


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 6, 2016)

@VinsCool, so I can show him what a true man feels like under the covers. 
PREPARE FOR JIGGLY FAT ROLLS!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 6, 2016)

@nxwing  someone acknowledged my my music!

Honestly there are a bunch of you I'd like to meet


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 6, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> @nxwing  someone acknowledged my my music!
> 
> Honestly there are a bunch of you I'd like to meet


I'd be willing to meet you ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Flame (Jun 6, 2016)

what a gay thread..

I would only like to meet your mums and females members _so we can have buttsecs._

and @DinohScene _so we can have b........

_

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2016)

@mgrev
@BurningDesire
@VinsCool
@Voxel Studios

Other Tempers too, but I can't really think of any right now... 


Cherry Pie said:


> Tomato Hentai is female.


ding dong that is wrong


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 6, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ding dong that is wrong


Your profile said female before, was that a mistake?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Your profile said female before, was that a mistake?


uh
not really


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> @mgrev
> @BurningDesire
> @VinsCool
> @Voxel Studios
> ...


Get rekt @Cherry Pie


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Get rekt @Cherry Pie


Save me some pie!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 6, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> @mgrev
> @BurningDesire
> @VinsCool
> @Voxel Studios
> ...


You posted a picture in that temper pic thread a while ago


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> You posted a picture in that temper pic thread a while ago


no? oh yes. he did i remember, but there is no pr00f of him being a gril


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> no? oh yes. he did i remember, but there is no pr00f of him being a gril


My whole life is a lie


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> My whole life is a lie


No one shall know my gender...


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

Luglige said:


> No one shall know my gender...


u r one of dem Multitransexual intergay feminists. 


XPOSED!


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 6, 2016)

If I follow you, then I would gladly meed you IRL.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> u r one of dem Multitransexual intergay feminists.
> 
> 
> XPOSED!


 HOW COULD YOU!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 6, 2016)

Let's stay on topic.

@Edrian


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2016)

Bortz said:


> If I follow you, then I would gladly meed you IRL.


*checks* 
Awwww


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

@BurningDesire you're too nice! <3


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 6, 2016)

Touko White said:


> @BurningDesire you're too nice! <3


Same to you fam <3


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

what about that dick called Red3agle?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> what about that dick called Red3agle?


Die.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Die.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-pot-calling-the-kettle-black.429903/#post-6423303


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 6, 2016)

This should be moved to the EoF.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> This should be moved to the EoF.


no. it will be ok as long as we don't derail any more

with that being said, i kinda want to meet @Touko White


----------



## Phantom64 (Jun 6, 2016)

@Margen67


----------



## Ella879 (Jun 6, 2016)

i kind of want to meet @Voxel Studios because he views my profile a lot ♥


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> no. it will be ok as long as we don't derail any more
> 
> with that being said, i kinda want to meet @Touko White


thanks, why do you want to meet me?


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

Touko White said:


> thanks, why do you want to meet me?


because you seem to be a nice person. also we are the same age


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 6, 2016)

Id say probably all of the above everyone seems like nice people <3


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 6, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Id say probably all of the above everyone seems like nice people <3


Sure thing.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 6, 2016)

I would like to meet @VinsCool so I can do away with him, slowly and painfully so then you can all stop kissing his big fat behind!!!


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 6, 2016)

totally not salty that i'm so unimportant and unmemorable that nobody even mentioned me not at all mm-mm no sir
WHY DOES NOBODY LIKE ME


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 6, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> totally not salty that i'm so unimportant and unmemorable that nobody even mentioned me not at all mm-mm no sir
> WHY DOES NOBODY LIKE ME


Because i never seen you around here


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2016)

Ella879 said:


> i kind of want to meet @Voxel Studios because he views my profile a lot ♥


Errrr, thanks but I... Don't really know you at all, lol. xD
Are you a dupe? :X


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 6, 2016)

Actually not mad i'd prolly get annoyed at most of you in about 5 to 10 minutes. sorry xD


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 6, 2016)

I'd like to meet the panda that spams between every post.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 6, 2016)

And nobody wants to meet me. Yay!


----------



## Ella879 (Jun 6, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Errrr, thanks but I... Don't really know you at all, lol. xD
> Are you a dupe? :X


Im not sure what you mean but it says "Voxel Studios" then last seen viewing profile Ella879 and it makes me feel good about myself, kid


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 6, 2016)

Ella879 said:


> Im not sure what you mean but it says "Voxel Studios" then last seen viewing profile Ella879 and it makes me feel good about myself, kid


I can make you feel good.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> And nobody wants to meet me. Yay!


I do. ^^


----------



## Ella879 (Jun 6, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I can make you feel good.


NOT! IN! A! SEXUAL! WAY!
B! L! O! C! K! E! D!


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

ClintEastwood said:


> nobody cause i dont know them irl
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You don't say, but I like him.


----------



## Edrian (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Let's stay on topic.
> 
> @Edrian


My existence here mustn't be known 

Anywho,
@Cherry Pie 
@VinsCool 
@ihaveamac 
@FrozenDragon150


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 7, 2016)

@lonemoonHD 
@Marty2003 
ryan (just don't know his current profile)
@Tracefox 
@VinsCool 
@BullyWiiPlaza 
@Mega-Mew 
@DinohScene 
@MiZ J0K3R 
@ToonRudy 
@Taven 
and maybe a few others


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 7, 2016)

I love you all guyz.


----------



## wormdood (Jun 7, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> totally not salty that i'm so unimportant and unmemorable that nobody even mentioned me not at all mm-mm no sir
> WHY DOES NOBODY LIKE ME


its cool they don't like me either


----------



## spacelaser (Jun 7, 2016)

I would like to meet myself, I have lived 30 years in this body and I still don't really know who I am.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jun 7, 2016)

Why, I'd love to know @Edrian  irl :>

Other than him,

@astronautlevel

@smealum 

@ihaveamac 

@VinsCool 

Each one for different reasons huehuehue


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Edrian would be cool to meet. In fact most of you would be.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Nobody......nobody at all 


Jkn, i would actually like to go see @the_randomizer partly because of the foxes, but he also seems like a nice(ish) guy 

@hundshamer just because

@Hykem because his iosu exploit was a short train ride away all that time 

@smealum because again he seems cool

Several staff (not going into details so nobody gets upset )

And probably a bunch more but thats all i can think of off the top of my head

Although really if there was a gbatemp gathering i dont think there is anyone i wouldnt want to see there  (although i may avoid a few people )

Sorry if i missed anyone off


----------



## wormdood (Jun 7, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> Although really if there was a gbatemp gathering i dont think there is anyone i wouldnt want to see there  (although i may avoid a few people )


stay away from wormdood if you can kiddos


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 7, 2016)

@VinsCool got a lot to do I guess 

Anyway, my list:
@NWPlayer123
@Marionumber1
@CosmoCortney
@DarkFlare69
@Chadderz/@MrBean35000vr
@Mega-Mew
@Thomas83Lin
@Maschell

(Do not feel offended if I forgot someone, no guarantees or attempts made for completeness)

Since most members seem to be from *Antarctica*, why not make a meeting there with everyone? No? Dare you...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2016)

Ella879 said:


> Im not sure what you mean but it says "Voxel Studios" then last seen viewing profile Ella879 and it makes me feel good about myself, kid


Oookaaayyyy...... I guess I'll be seeing you in the depths of the forum later on in the month... maybe some secret stuff about you will eventually unwrap... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2016)

@CosmoCortney I dunno this person at all but i keep seeing the name and the name alone makes me curious. This is all i have to go by since i actually dunno who this is.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 7, 2016)

@the_randomizer @DinohScene


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 7, 2016)

Do I need to freshen your knowledge of the...uh..._importance_ of stranger danger?  What if (insert 'temper here) offers you free candy?  What if (insert 'temper here) wants you to help him find his puppy?  You guys need to stay safe!  So remember:

1.)  Say no to free candy.
2.)  He can find his own puppy!

And, most importantly,
3.)  Say _hell yeah!_ to free WiFi.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Do I need to freshen your knowledge of the...uh..._importance_ of stranger danger?  What if (insert 'temper here) offers you free candy?  What if (insert 'temper here) wants you to help him find his puppy?  You guys need to stay safe!  So remember:
> 
> 1.)  Say no to free candy.
> 2.)  He can find his own puppy!
> ...



Go to mcdonalds, they have your free wifi.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Go to mcdonalds, they have your free wifi.


Are you kidding?  McDonald's has more than free WiFi; it's the kind of place that attracts those willing to offer you free WiFi services *personally*.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Are you kidding?  McDonald's has more than free WiFi; it's the kind of place that attracts those willing to offer you free WiFi services *personally*.


Do you work for mcdonalds sir? Your advertising campaign cannot motivate me, I WANT MY MCRIB BACK TODAY!


----------



## Luglige (Jun 7, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> @the_randomizer @DinohScene


hey, what about me? ;~;


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 7, 2016)

Luglige said:


> hey, what about me? ;~;


Shouldn't _you_ be able to hack their account and edit their post?  Or perhaps hack reality and meet up with them forcefully?  Food for thought, indeed....


----------



## Ella879 (Jun 8, 2016)

Luglige said:


> hey, what about me? ;~;


you could just "hack" your way into their life and always be with them irl


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 8, 2016)

Ella879 said:


> you could just "hack" your way into their life and always be with them irl


I believe you have been ninja'd, dear 'temper.

Ninja'd indeed.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Shouldn't _you_ be able to hack their account and edit their post?  Or perhaps hack reality and meet up with them forcefully?  Food for thought, indeed....


There's a lot that goes into that. And I wouldn't want to hurt my friends account ;~;


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 8, 2016)

Luglige said:


> There's a lot that goes into that. And I wouldn't want to hurt my friends account ;~;


MSF + 1337 = profit.

EDIT:  MSF as in Metasploit Framework.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 9, 2016)

Luglige said:


> hey, what about me? ;~;



I already tagged you earlier in the post lol


----------



## Luglige (Jun 9, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I already tagged you earlier in the post lol


Oh, ok.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 9, 2016)

I feel like this community is cultivated by the medium through which we communicate. Perhaps I speak only for myself, but I feel like it would be a lot more difficult for some of us to get along in-person and engaging in social activity rather than just talking about gaems + hax.

I'll admit, though, I am surprised about not being mentioned at least once. (Don't do it out of pity please) That said, to name a few members who pique my curiosity (from my lurking knowledge rather than direct communication necessarily),

@FAST6191 for providing very knowledgeable insights into threads that lie outside of what's usually discussed on the 'temp (usually my own)

@mashers for experiencing and therefore speaking of a very different take on life, being dealt a hand of cards few of us can relate to but can respect and admire

@Jiehfeng if I'm not mixing you up with somebody else, did you give me a level 100 Keldeo in Pokémon black? We've also had the occasional correspondences via profile posts

@Voxel Studios for reminding me of myself at that age, a kid with a lot of passion, time, and energy to put into things like game and software development

@emigre for being ****ing brutal. Less active now than he once was, but a delight all the same


----------



## bitjacker (Jun 9, 2016)

when can a gbatemp kegger happen?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 9, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> snip



I would be honored. Also there would be a handful of tempers I could want to meet, including you, but didn't have the time to ponder over it.


----------



## mashers (Jun 9, 2016)

@Lucifer666 
Thank you buddy, that was a very kind thing to say. I've noticed a few of your replies to my postings recently actually and would happy to add you to me 'would meat meet list'


----------



## lonemoonHD (Jun 11, 2016)

*@CosmoCortney *(as my one and only bae)
*@VinsCool* (as my Temp inspiration and muse)
*@NWPlayer123 *(as the hacker of all things and a general god at doing it)
*
's all <3*​


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm still too new to mention anyone with confidence, so all i have to go by is user name alone. That's sad.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2016)

Most users I wanted to meet are long gone. I still have thoughts for them and wonder what they became.
They were and will stay just a part of our life, as long as we remember them.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 13, 2016)

P1ng pong


----------



## Touko White (Jun 13, 2016)

@TheKawaiiDesu
You're cool and awesome ^^
@ihaveamac
Maybe do me an favour and upgrade my RAM xD as well as chat ^^


----------



## richardparker (Jun 13, 2016)

@Ricken cuz he likes fire emblem


----------



## joyoshi (Jun 13, 2016)

richardparker said:


> @Ricken cuz he likes fire emblem


You for the same reason as you wanting to meet Ricken


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 13, 2016)

@Cyan since he seemed to understand all this hacking software (which i don't), he's the first frenchmen i talked with online that practised english decently, and i hope to end up understanding hacking consoles once in my life as much as he does now... but well there's a long, long way to go since i can't program more than assembly, turbo pascal and basic...


----------



## richardparker (Jun 13, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> You for the same reason as you wanting to meet Ricken


you too


----------



## Cyan (Jun 13, 2016)

JaapDaniels said:


> @Cyan since he seemed to understand all this hacking software (which i don't), he's the first frenchmen i talked with online that practised english decently, and i hope to end up understanding hacking consoles once in my life as much as he does now... but well there's a long, long way to go since i can't program more than assembly, turbo pascal and basic...


Thank you for my english. I still miss a lot of vocabulary though. Hopefully, you never heard my English accent haha
And it's not that hard to understand console hacking, you just need to be curious and read a lot. Everything is logic.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 13, 2016)

I dunno.

Maybe @DinohScene to see what the "_The Gift of Dino" _is_ _


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 14, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> I dunno.
> 
> Maybe @DinohScene to see what the "_The Gift of Dino" _is_ _



A nice surprise if I win at a 360 game


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 15, 2016)

Cyan said:


> Thank you for my english. I still miss a lot of vocabulary though. Hopefully, you never heard my English accent haha
> And it's not that hard to understand console hacking, you just need to be curious and read a lot. Everything is logic.


i do read a lot, and i'm sure your accent ain't worse than that of my dad (he only learned english from a textbook)... i think i understand the idea of some parts of console hack, (i've been reading  since the snes with copy box).
i understand one sort of exploitable point (getting ram 100% filled make the next command being yours taking over), adding an os (so you can start making sence of part of the code) but i'm missing the how to get there and i don't understand the builtup of c language... for me it's always been in advance setting the variables with a label, copy input to a said labelled variable, get your program calculate or sort the variables then send the answers back to wherever you want them send could be display, printer textfile, ramspot...if i'm wrong about the idea don't worry will need a lot of time to learn the basics of c. still didn't get hello world running so there's something wrong, and it's in the basics.hope there's a page with code examples for windows (10) so first i can learn to write some basic ideas like a calculator or something... from theron i think i can start looking for more complex stuff...


----------



## Lucar (Jun 15, 2016)

@ihaveamac Cool dude.
@VinsCool Also cool dude.
@Voxel Studios Because he's also cool even though I don't know him much personally.
@Bubsy Bobcat Bub 2 day

Others that GBATemP WON'T LET ME TAG AHHHHAGGAGGAGAHHAAAGAHHAAHGGHAHGASHGHGAHGSHGSAHSAIHSHDSAHDIUSHAUI


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Because he's also cool even though I don't know him much personally.


We need another 'Temp gathering 2 day!  ;O


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 15, 2016)

I wanna meet you guys IRL since you're all awesome, even though I'd be quiet and awkward as hell.


----------



## hii915 (Jun 15, 2016)

@Margen67


----------



## hundshamer (Jun 15, 2016)

I have 2 people I would think would be fun to chew the fat with...
@gamesquest1 and @Ronhero 

There are other people I like here too, but these two get honorable mentions for reasons that are my own.


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 15, 2016)

I would like to meet:
@hundshamer- Because he hardmodded my 3ds and seems to be a nice guy
@BurningDesire- Cuz she made me join the hype train... lol Nah shes awsome
@MsMidnight- Cuz of Dark Magician GURL...
@Voxel Studios - Cuz he is awsome!
@VinsCool Cuz he is everywhere in the temp...
I already know @sodaddict irl
@Touko White Cuz she is cute...? Awsome!
@Luglige Cuz he knows my identity...
@Jackus Cuz he is awsome!
@Some other people I dont remember...


----------

